# Upgrade fbsd 7.3 to 8



## sniper007 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi guys!

I intend to upgrade my main gateway with PF to upgrade from 7.3 to 8.0. I'll upgrade entire system with csup and then standard procedure make buildworld, make buildkernel...


So now i'd like to know if i need to expect any kind of problem with running existing pf.conf file on 8.0 version ? Does freebsd 8 using PF from OpenBSD 4.7 ?

Regards,


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2010)

sniper007 said:
			
		

> So now i'd like to know if i need to expect any kind of problem with running existing pf.conf file on 8.0 version ?


None.



> Does freebsd 8 using PF from OpenBSD 4.7 ?


Nope, it's the same version as 7.3.


----------

